# Tomatoes Rockefeller



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

Tomatoes Rockefeller
4 firm tomatoes
2 (10 oz.)  packages frozen chopped spinach
1 cup panko or other plain bread crumbs
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1 cup chopped green onions 
6 eggs slightly beaten
3/4 cup butter melted
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon thyme
dash hot pepper sauce
1/4 cup shredded Mozzarella cheese

Remove the stems from the tomatoes and cut each into 3 thick slices.  Arrange the slices in a single layer in a lightly greased baking dish.  Cook the spinach using the package directions; drain well and squeeze out the excess moisture.  (A recent post here suggested using a potato ricer to squeeze spinach – wonderful notion.)  Place the spinach in a bowl and add the soft bread crumbs and seasoned bread crumbs, green onions, eggs, melted butter, Parmesan cheese, garlic, salt, thyme and hot pepper sauce and mix well.  Spoon the spinach mixture in mounds onto the tomato slices.  Sprinkle with the Mozzarella cheese.
Bake at 350º for 15 minutes or until the spinach mixture is set and the Mozzarella cheese is melted.


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

oh wow!!! I'm copy/pasting right now!!! Sounds perfect!!!
thanks Sharon!


----------



## gemgirlco.com (Jul 31, 2006)

Sharon thank you.  This sounds great.  I am looking for great veggie receipies.  Thank you!


----------



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh, good!   

We've also done a similar mixture stuffed in yellow crookneck squash.  (Cook the whole squash in boiling, salted water until tender.   Carefully cut into halves lengthwise and scoop out seeds.   Sprinkle shells with butter, salt, pepper.  Spoon in spinach mixture and bake.)


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2006)

That looks great! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 31, 2006)

This looks fabulous.  My maters are just turning red, too.

Question:  do you really have to cook the spinach or just thaw it?


----------



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Question: do you really have to cook the spinach or just thaw it?


I usually put the block of spinach in the microwave and "cook" it until it's neither too cold nor too hot to handle.


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't you love those blocks?! I use 'em for my lasagna too.


----------



## amber (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like a great recipe Sharon.  Six eggs seems like alot of liquid for only two cups of bread crumbs.  Was that a typo?


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd say, "Hot ****," Sharon, but we're not supposed to cuss!  That sounds perfectly marvelous.

Question on the squash, don't they cook fast enough that you could stuff them raw and then cook?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Copied and pasted my tomatoes are just now starting to ripen.


----------



## amber (Jul 31, 2006)

bjcotton said:
			
		

> I'd say, "Hot ****," Sharon, but we're not supposed to cuss! That sounds perfectly marvelous.
> 
> Question on the squash, don't they cook fast enough that you could stuff them raw and then cook?


 
Squash?  I didnt notice that in her recipe.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Six eggs seems like alot. Was that a typo?


Not a typo, but you have me wondering if I add that many... hah. I usually use "large" eggs, too. I also add only part of melted butter to the mixture and drizzle some on top... and there I thought I had written out a sensible recipe. The mixture "sets up" on top of the tomato slices almost like a tiny soufllé. I would say ... add eggs until the mixture holds together nicely so that you can mound/mold it atop the tomatoes.

Let me know the results if you try it--I'll go back and edit the recipe for the archive!


----------



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

bjcotton said:
			
		

> Question on the squash, don't they cook fast enough that you could stuff them raw and then cook?


 
I've never tried it without blanching or steaming the squash first, then the final baking is only about 10 or 15 minutes, I think.   It would be easier to stuff the uncooked squash.. and cook longer... especially if doing for a large number of people.   I'll try it that way next time!


----------



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Squash? I didnt notice that in her recipe.


It was an added post further down... The spinach mixture looks great stuff in yellow squash, too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for this recipe Sharon!!

I love sliced ripe tomatoes sauteed in a little butter to accompany breakfast eggs, love fried green tomatoes with Cajun Catfish, & introduced my husband to the niceties of broiled ripe tomato halves to accompany pretty much anything.

This will be a really nice twist - again, thanks!!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 9, 2011)

jkath said:


> oh wow!!! I'm copy/pasting right now!!! Sounds perfect!!!
> thanks Sharon!


 
Ditto!


----------

